# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  El reto de los agronegocios

## UPC

Nuestro país en los últimos diez años ha experimentado grandes cambios particularmente en el sector agroexportador. Hoy, nos sentimos orgullosos de los niveles alcanzados por productos como café, espárragos y uvas así como alcachofas, pimientos, paltas y bananos. Sin embargo, ello es el fruto de algunos empresarios que arriesgando muchas veces todo han logrado conseguir el éxito esperado. 
De acuerdo con las tendencias mundiales, la exportación de alimentos nos viene posicionando como uno de los países con mayor potencial en este rubro, situación que debería ir consolidándose en los próximos años. Sin embargo, la noción del negocio agrícola debería dar paso a un nuevo concepto, el del agronegocio. 
El contexto donde se desarrollan en la actualidad las actividades relacionadas con la agricultura ha cambiado, hoy las entidades agroproductivas requieren incluir capacidades de gestión que busquen resolver los retos del crecimiento económico, principalmente aquellos asociados con la rentabilidad de las empresas. 
En la actualidad los negocios agropecuarios y agroindustriales afrontan una serie de desafíos principalmente por una insuficiente capacidad de gestión, el manejo de información, la escasez de investigación y la ausencia de tecnología. Los negocios van entiendo la importancia de resolver estas carencias. 
En los próximos años, los desafíos que enfrentamos, deberían ser resueltos en base a mejorar procesos como la productividad, la inocuidad alimentaria y la rentabilidad de la actividad agrícola. El agronegocio promueve una visión integradora basada en el manejo gerencial de estos procesos. 
En un escenario que incluye la globalización económica, el desarrollo de la biotecnología y el cambio en los estilos de vida, el agronegocios debería redefinir la tradicional empresa agrocomercial buscando la eficiencia del negocio frente a las demandas de los mercados, nacionales e internacionales, privilegiando la asociatividad de los pequeños y medianos productores. 
Por otro lado, la problemática mundial representada en mayor proporción por el cambio climático, la escasez de agua y la crisis energética, demanda de nuestros empresarios una capacidad de respuesta frente a esta coyuntura, con un enfoque que busque generar la competitividad de las operaciones en base a innovación de la oferta.  
La *UPC* apuesta por formar profesionales con capacidad de gestión en el campo de los negocios agroproductivos, ejecutivos con habilidades en la toma de decisiones, especialistas en el campo de los agronegocios, con nuevas perspectivas que fomenten la sostenibilidad del negocio y que promuevan la responsabilidad social y ambiental. 
Entendemos que las demandas del mercado laboral se verán resueltas por un profesional que promueva el encadenamiento industrial de las cadenas de abastecimiento, producción, industrialización y comercialización de alimentos. Por ello, el perfil académico incluye competencias ambientales, tecnológicas, en gestión de calidad y en gestión agropecuaria. 
Al auge del sector agrícola debemos integrar otros interrelacionados directa o indirectamente como la ganadería, la acuicultura o el negocio forestal. El reto está planteado, nos queda claro que los agronegocios serán una de las actividades económicas que ayudaran a consolidar el desarrollo económico de nuestro país.  *Hernani Larrea* Director de Carrera - Administración y Agronegocios
Facultad de Negocios
Universidad Peruana de Ciencias Aplicadas (UPC)Temas similares: Artículo: Empresarios confían en superar reto de exportar más de US$ 50,000 millones El reto es atender a los pequeños agricultores Artículo: Ministro de la Producción pide que empresas asuman reto de lograr eficiencia con energías renovables ética en los agronegocios Agronegocios internet empresa

----------


## dmispireta

El Control Biológico de Plaga Aviar es un servicio novedoso en su modalidad agrícola, esto lo hace un tema interesante y de análisis de estudio. 
La UPC apuesta por formar profesionales con capacidad en negocios agroproductivos sobre todo en los temas ambientales, toda empresa agroexportadora tiene la responsabilidad de ejecutar procesos ecológicos en su producción agrícola, esto promovido en los mercados internacionales nos coloca en una excelente posición ofreciendo al mundo no solo productos de calidad por nuestros suelos sino de estándar internacional por la conservación al medio ambiente. 
Creo que es necesario plantear la propuesta que brinda Ecoraptor´s en nuestro servicio de Control Biológico y su importancia en ciertas etapas de la producción agrícola, entender nuestros objetivos y la labor ecológica que es el espíritu de nuestra empresa, estamos a disposición de la UPC en demostrar nuestra eficacia que es resultado de la experiencia y de los clientes que confiaron en nosotros todo este tiempo. 
Felicitaciones..!!! a la UPC por una conciencia ambiental.  
Daniel Ernesto Mispireta Carranza
Gerente General de EcoRaptor's EIRL www.ecoraptors.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Aprovechando mi respuesta anterior a un tema similar, pero bastante más antiguo, quería aprovechar para primero agradecer sinceramente la confianza que ha depositado la UPC en AgroFórum -a través de la carrera de la carrera profesional de Administración y Agronegocios-, y en especial a su Director, Hernani Larrea. 
Si cabe la anécdota, les cuento que fui yo quien escribió al Sr. Hernani para ofrecerle la posibilidad de que la universidad que me formó, participara como auspiciador de este foro. La verdad es que lo hice como para medir si efectivamente la universidad que me formó como profesional, iba a ser lo suficientemente hábil para darse cuenta que podria valer la pena ser auspiciador de AgroFórum para ayudarlos a cumplir con sus distintas campañas de comunicación. Por un momento pensé que me iban a chotear como muchos otros, pero para satisfacción mía, la UPC ha sido la primera empresa en reconocerme -a través de un auspicio anual-todo el trabajo que he venido haciendo hasta ahora... Por eso, lo primero que tengo que decir al respecto es *¡MUCHAS GRACIAS UPC!* y *¡MUCHAS GRACIAS HERNANI!*... :Smile:  
Hecho público mi sincero agradecimiento, quiero decirles que AgroFórum ahora tiene la misión de apoyar a la carrera de Administración y Agronegocios de la UPC en todo lo que esté a nuestro alcance, por lo que quiero pedirles a cada uno de los que lea este mensaje que nos apoyen con esta tarea de dar a conocer entre los más jóvenes esta nueva y alentadora profesión que se viene abriendo camino en el Perú. 
Creemos que tal vez no hayan aún muchos jóvenes escolares participando en este foro, pero sí tenemos universitarios y profesionales que pueden ayudarnos a transmitir entre sus parientes o amigos más cercanos, las ventajas de estudiar un carrera de administración enfocada a los agronegocios. 
Considero que la gestión de calidad es algo que nos está haciendo falta a nivel nacional en lo concerniente a lo que son los agronegocios en el Perú, por lo que estoy seguro los alumnos van a aprender cosas importantes que por lo general no se tocan en carreras de Ingeniería -por ejemplo-. 
Mi papá se sorprende de todas las cosas que le saco de mi cabeza y que aprendí en mis clases en la universidad, ya que me pregunta ¿y tú de dónde sabes eso? o ¿cómo te puedes acordar esas cosas?... jejeje 
Mi gran secreto fue guardar muy bien en mi memoria, las cosas que consideraba útiles para enfrentar la vida como profesional; y hasta ahora recuerdo los 4 pilares de la Gestión, que me enseñaron durante la clase de Gestión para las Comunicaciones: *PLANIFICACIÓN, EJECUCIÓN, CONTROL y EVALUACIÓN*...  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Dejo el tema por el momento aquí, pero voy a estar retomándolo de manera seguida, porque tengo aún muchas cosas que comentar sobre los agronegocios, sobre la carrera, y sobre cómo le podrían sacar provecho los jóvenes más adelante a esta nueva profesión que está ofreciendo la UPC a sus hijos, sus nietos, sus primos, sus sobrinos, los amigos de sus hijos, etc; o todos los que puedan estar interesados en esta prometedora carrera profesional. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

A la persona que votó -en la encuesta- que no hace falta una carrera de gestión enfocada al agro en el Perú... ¡le faltó asistir a *AgroFórum 2012*!  :Big Grin:   :Smile:  
Se trata más bien de una excelente carrera, y es un momento oportuno para que los jóvenes del Perú la estudien. "Gestión" no hace sólo falta a nivel individual en el agro peruano, si no también a nivel estatal; y por eso debemos promoverla entre los jóvenes que amen la agricultura y amen al Perú. 
Invito a los que creen lo contrario, a que compartan con todos nosostros, por qué creen que no hace falta una carrera como la de Adminstración & Agronegocios de la UPC en el Perú. Yo pienso que hace falta ésta y muchísimas carreras más.  
Saludos, y nuevamente felicitaciones a la UPC porque considero que han acertado con una carrera que el sector demanda y va a demandar en los años venideros... Estoy seguro que los alumnos van a "caer por maduros" en esta carrera, y AgroFórum tiene que ser parte de ese proceso.  *¡LA EDUCACIÓN ES EL ACTIVO MÁS IMPORTANTE PARA REDUCIR DE LA POBREZA EN EL PERÚ!*

----------

